# Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!



## Bandicoot (20. Oktober 2016)

*Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*

Wenn Ihr eine GeForce GTX 1070 besitzen solltet, könnte euch diese Nachricht vielleicht Interessieren. Es gab einige Probleme mit bestimmten GeForce GTX 1070 Karten, nach weiteren Untersuchungen wurden scheinbar, einige Probleme wie Flackern und schlechte Speicher Übertaktungs Ergebnisse auf das Speicher-Sub-System des Grafikspeichers zurückgeführt.

GeForce GTX 1070-Karten die mit Samsung-Speicher ausgestattet sind, haben keine Probleme, aber einige Hersteller besitzen Micron-Chips. 
Besonders während der Übertaktung des Grafikspeichers treten Probleme mit schlechten Ergebnissen wie Schachbrettmustern schnell auf. 
Einige Benutzer haben auch berichtet, dass bei der Standardkonfiguration gelegentlich Probleme wie Flackern oder grafische Artefakte festgestellt wurden. 
Mehrere Herstellermarken sind betroffen und derzeit arbeiten die meisten von Ihnen an einem BIOS-Firmware-Update für ihre Grafikkarten! 
Diese BIOS-Updates erhöhen den Spannungspegel des GDDR5-Speichers. 

Eine Reihe von Herstellern hat ein entsprechendes BIOS-Updates schon zum Download bereit:



EVGA: updates download here 
Gainward: updates download here (select card -> BIOS download) 
Palit: updates download here (select card -> download) 
 

ASUS: not yet available 
Gigabyte: No Micron memory was used but is double checking with R&D. 
Inno3D: not yet available 
KFA2/Galaxy: not yet available 
MSI: not yet available 
PNY: not yet available 
Zotac: not yet available 

Der einfachste Weg herrauszufinden welcher Speicher auf eurer Karte verbaut ist wäre GPU-Z


----------



## Nuallan (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*

Ein Problem mit dem Speicher bei den 70er-Karten? Damit hätte ja nun wirklich keiner rechnen können.  Gab auch bei PCGH schon Beiträge dazu.

Geforce GTX 1070: Probleme mit Micron-GDDR5-Speicher sollen per BIOS behoben werden
Geforce GTX 1070: EVGA bietet bereits BIOS-Update mit Micron-RAM-Fix, Asus folgt


----------



## Bandicoot (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*

Dann gehts langsam vorran mit Updaten.  Gibt sicher noch ein Paar die es nicht wissen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*

Good Guy Gigabyte


----------



## MircoSfot (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*

Gibt es bei Nievider bei den X70ern GPUs nun standardmäßig VRam Desaster? Hat schon wer geschaut ob die Karte überhaupt den vollen VRam anspricht? Oder wieder +0,5 GB?


----------



## teachmeluv (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*



MircoSfot schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Nievider bei den X70ern GPUs nun standardmäßig VRam Desaster? Hat schon wer geschaut ob die Karte überhaupt den vollen VRam anspricht? Oder wieder +0,5 GB?



Waren da die Finger etwas schneller als der Nasenhalter zwischen den Ohren? Wo ist hier ein Desaster, wenn das "Problem" - wie im ersten Post *nachzulesen* ist - durch ein Bios Update behoben wird und lediglich die Spannungen betrifft und nicht das Ansprechverhalten des V-RAM?


----------



## KonterSchock (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*

not yet available, bedeutet?


----------



## Flexsist (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*

Interessant.
Ich habe zwar nur eine GTX 1060, aber auch ich habe in einigen Spielen sehr starkes Bildflimmern. Hauptsächlich bei NfS. Ich wechsel dann immer mit Alt+Enter nochmal in den Fenstermodus, dann wieder zurück und dann geht es meistens.* EDIT:* Ich habe vorhin den neuen Treiber installiert und noch nicht gestestet ob das Problem damit behoben wurde. *EDIT Ende
*
not yet available = noch nicht verfügbar

Hättest du aber auch selber googlen können.


----------



## Bandicoot (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> not yet available, bedeutet?



Momentan noch nichts verfügbar! 
Da ihr aber wisst was das Update bewirkt, könnten die Profis den Eingriff manuell selbst erledigen.


----------



## Marwyc (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*

Es stimmt nicht das Gigabyte kein Micronspeicher verwendet hätte.. Siehe Anhang. Es handelt sich um eine GIGABYTE GTX 1070 Gaming G1.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*

Ruck Zuck wird die Lüge aufgedeckt, was nun Gigabyte? Siehe Post über mir, da steckt die Wahrheit, und die Faust in die Fresse, sorry für die harte Aussage, aber wer recht hat, hat im Rechtsystem nun mal recht! Und die Wahrheit brettert meistens gut ins Gesicht!


----------



## teachmeluv (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Ruck Zuck wird die Lüge aufgedeckt, was nun Gigabyte? Siehe Post über mir, da steckt die Wahrheit, und die Faust in die Fresse, sorry für die harte Aussage, aber wer recht hat, hat im Rechtsystem nun mal recht! Und die Wahrheit brettert meistens gut ins Gesicht!



Genau! Und wer sein Recht mit der Faust 'durchboxt', hat sowieso Recht!!!11elf


----------



## Pazox (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*

Gainward hat die BIOS-Updates wieder runtergenommen.


----------



## Bandicoot (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*



Marwyc schrieb:


> Es stimmt nicht das Gigabyte kein Micronspeicher verwendet hätte.. Siehe Anhang. Es handelt sich um eine GIGABYTE GTX 1070 Gaming G1.



Ganz ruhig, lesen, es steht ja auch da bei Gigabyte, normal nicht aber er Checkt das nach. Nicht gleich überreagieren.


----------



## Roboterblut (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*

Hallo,

ich habe auch eine Gigabyte G1 Gaming und Gelegentlich Artefakte im Desktop Betrieb! im 3D Betrieb ist alles gut, nur 2D habe ich manchmal Probleme. Hoffentlich kommt da bald was von Gigabyte! Ob ich Micron oder Samsung Speicher habe werde ich heute Abend mal checken wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*

Hab micron und bisher keine Schmerzen.


----------



## Pinhead (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*

Hallo.

Die Headline ist irreführend.Sie sagt aus,das alle Nvidiakarten Probleme haben.
Gruss


----------



## Hurets (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*

Danke schön für die Info und den Link.


----------



## memphis@Mg (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*

Hab leider auch microns unter einer pailt jetstream aber die machen 400 MHz mehr ohne Probleme zu machen.

Auch palit hatte kurzeitig BIOS zum dl verfügbar ist aber wohl auch wieder runtergekommen wurden


----------



## orca113 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*

Also ich besitze eine Gainward GTX1070 Phoenix GS. In deinem Startposting verlinkst du Gainward. Dort soll ich an ein neues Bios kommen. Entweder bin ich mal wieder zu dumm oder da gibt's gar keine Bios Updates. Auf der gesamten Gainward Seite wird für diese Karte kein Bios angeboten. Vielleicht war da mal was.

Also scheinen die dort wieder bzw immer noch heruntergenommen worden zu sein.

Was könnte das denn für Gründe haben.


----------



## liqu90 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hersteller führen Firmware-Updates für GeForce GTX 1070 wegen Speicherfehlern!*



orca113 schrieb:


> Also ich besitze eine Gainward GTX1070 Phoenix GS. In deinem Startposting verlinkst du Gainward. Dort soll ich an ein neues Bios kommen. Entweder bin ich mal wieder zu dumm oder da gibt's gar keine Bios Updates. Auf der gesamten Gainward Seite wird für diese Karte kein Bios angeboten. Vielleicht war da mal was.
> 
> Also scheinen die dort wieder bzw immer noch heruntergenommen worden zu sein.
> 
> Was könnte das denn für Gründe haben.



Gainward und Palit haben die Updates vorerst" wieder entfernt.
Gibt derzeit wohl einen Bug, wobei das Flashen sich aufhängt und bei 99% verweilt und nicht weiter geht. Bei dem einem scheint es aber dennoch geklappt zu haben. 

gruß liqu


----------

